# Lightroom CC and Photoshop Fix - any integration?



## stevevp (Oct 29, 2017)

Quick question. Currently travelling with iPad and iPhone - and a newbie in both! Am I right in thinking that there is no integration between Lightroom CC and Photoshop Fix? I was hoping that changes made in PS Fix would update in LRCC but it doesn’t seem to. Is there a way to get the PS Fix edited pics back into LRCC?
Many thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

You can save the picture to the Camera Roll and then import it into Lightroom CC from there. It does mean you'll import a copy.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 29, 2017)

Many thanks Johan. Meanwhile I have found a “Save to Lightroom” button which puts the file in a LRCC Photoshop Fix album from where they can be moved or copied into another album. Edits seem to be destructive but on a copy of the original.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 30, 2017)

Apologies this should have been in the Lightroom CC for iOS, Android and Web forum.


----------

